
Artificial Intelligence Can Look at a Photo and Give You a Recipe - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/facebook-ai-photo-into-recipe/
======
vectorEQ
SO CAN HUM0N! _glares at picture of a cat_ ADD 2 TBL SPOONS OF SALT!

